# Meguiars Ultimate Compound by Hand to remove scratches



## djceejay (Apr 20, 2014)

I had a go at removing some serious scratches around the door handle of our black metallic Zafira. They must been been inflicted by jewellery on the hands during the last 6 years of its life from new.

I used a German Applicator from cleanyourcar, applied a small line of Meguiars Ultimate Compound, and then folded the applicator together to spread the compound around the pad. Then I applied the compound in circular or sideways motion for a minute or so, with moderate pressure, until it became clear, before removing it with a micro fibre towel.

I am very impressed with the results I have to say. I did not expect this to make much difference as the scratches looked quite bad and very visible, however I can hardly see the scratches anymore.

Here are the pictures.

The combo I used.










Before.










After.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

That's a great result, and a surprising finish given how abrasive it must be.

Must admit I'm very tempted to get some of this, as well as their ultimate polish.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

done same on a Qashqai. very impressive results, too


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

before and after 1 pass with a german tri-foam applicator:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I did my car with Megs UC by hand (in the days when I didn't have a DA). Car came up a treat. Then finished with 2 coats of Megs UP by hand for a darkening affect and wet glossy finish. Back breaking by hand but worth it. Hard to think results would be even better by machine


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Great results. Have been thinking on get some but after see the results on both posts i have made up my mind to get some.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

This is very impressive! Well done, mate. 

P.S. Just for the record, is it necessary to use any finishing polish after UC as it contains abrasives?


----------



## lenzexe (Jun 6, 2014)

In my first detailing days i use U.C. by hand, with LC orange (hand aplicator) ...all the car. Is a very good product for that.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I think it's a very underrated product. Can deal with such a wide range of defects and can finish up pretty well too. In conjunction with Ultimate Polish they are an excellent combo indeed. Used by machine they are a one stop shop!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

My go to polish as of late. Occasional M105 for BAD stuff, but I usually do the whole car with this. Doesn't really need to be followed up with a finshing polish either (IMO).


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

UC by DA


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Great results with the UC. I need to do this on my girlfriend's car. Got Us and a LC Orange Hand Pad so glad to see UC is up to the job.


----------

